# Ogólne > Forum ogólne >  ból Barku z lewej strony

## rafcio

Witam. Mój tata od 3 miesięcy boli bark z lewej strony był już chyba u każdego specjalisty. Nikt nie wie co mu dolega miał prześwietlenia, tomografie ale nic nie wykazało. Ból barku  pojawia się tylko gdy ręką unosi się do góry  lub na niej leży. Nie ma innego ból niż stawu barkowego. Może pomoże ktoś.

----------

